
Please don’t use Puppet - ilyash
https://ilya-sher.org/2017/06/09/please-dont-use-puppet/
======
dozzie
The post fails to explain _why_ , barring some generic ideas that can be
applied just as easily to PostgreSQL or dedicated router.

